
Show HN: Stuff I Need to Remember - zxlk21e
http://stuffineedtoremember.com
======
jsinkwitz
Does this send emails based on what I need to remember?

~~~
zxlk21e
I built this thing for all of us who read too many books and collect too many
ideas ("build things that people will miss when they're gone, take more cold
showers, measure twice, cut once"). I keep reading great books or posts with
great ideas and I keep forgetting to put them into action because they don't
really belong on a task list.

So, the idea is you list a handful of thoughts / ideas / snippets that you
should be considering and it pings you with an email randomly through the week
and keeps the thought or idea in the front of your mind as you work.

